# [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung



## Party4Life (15. Juni 2009)

*[Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hallo Community,

  da meine Spiele-Sammlung mittlerweile ein größeres Ausmaß angenommen hat (und dementsprechend Platz wegnimmt), habe ich nun vor, die Spiele zu verkaufen.
  Ich werde es so machen, dass ich die Spiele einzeln aufliste und zusätzlich auch als Kombi.
  Bsp.: 
  - Splinter Cell 1                           2,50 €
  - Splinter Cell 2                           2,50 €

  - Splinter Cell 1 + 2                    4,50 €

  Dadurch kann ein Käufer entscheiden, ob er ein komplettes Spiele-"Paket" möchte oder eben nur einzelne Teile aus einer Reihe.

  Soweit nicht anders beschrieben, werden alle Spiele mitsamt der Original-DVD-Verpackung sowie dem Handbuch ausgeliefert.

*Wichtig:*
  - * Die Versandkosten werden vom Käufer übernommen* (das Spiel / die Spiele wird / werden im Luftpolsterumschlag versandt).
  - Derjenige, der sich zuerst für ein Spiel entscheidet (also hier im Thread antwortet), bekommt den Zuschlag. 
  - Der Austausch der Adress- und Kontodaten erfolgt über eine PM-Mail in diesem Forum.
  - Das Spiel / die Spiele wird / werden erst versandt, wenn der Gesamtpreis (Kaufpreis + Versandkosten) vom Käufer überwiesen wurde und auf dem Verkäuferkonto eingegangen ist.
  - Das Spiel / die Spiele ist / sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen. 
  - Es gibt somit auch *kein Rücktgaberecht*, da dies ein reiner Privat-Verkauf ist.
  - Bei Fragen bitte eine PM-Mail an mich richten.


  - Dino Crisis 2    2 €
  - Gothic 2 Gold    5 €
  - Alone in the Dark: The new nightmare
    2 €
  - Blazing Angels   3 €
  - Full Spectrum Warrior  3 €
  - Matrix: Path of Neo   2 €
  - Splinter Cell    2 €
  - NBA Live 2003    1 €
  - NBA Live 2004    2 €
  - Pro Evolution Soccer 5   2 €
  - Shattered Union  1 €
  - Hitman 2  3 €
  - Hitman 3  3 €
  - Infernal  4 €
  - Men of Valor  1 €
  - Mace Griffin Bounty Hounter 2 €
  - Nosferatu: Wrath of Malachi  1 €
  - DTM Race Driver  2 €
  - The Fall: Last Days Of Gaia  2 €
  - Diver  1 €
  - Black and White  1 €
  - Codename: Panzers - Phase One  2 €
 - Far Cry 3 €

  Gruß,
  Party

_noxi-edit: Liste aktualisiert
__noxi-edit: Liste aktualisiert nochmal__

  Hinweis: Sollte jemand den kompletten Bestand kaufen wollen, dann würde ich hierfür 37 € als Preis ansetzen (anstelle von 47 €).
_


----------



## noxious (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Traumland hier  

- Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 5 €
- Tomb Raider: Legend 5 €
- SWAT 3: Close Quarter Battle 2 €
- Enter the Matrix 2 €
- Star Wars: Jedi Knight 2 - Jedi Outcast 3 €
- Knight of the Old Republic 5 €


Was würdest du an Verasand nehmen?


----------



## Party4Life (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				noxious am 15.06.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Traumland hier
> 
> - Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 5 €
> - Tomb Raider: Legend 5 €
> ...



Ich hatte pro DVD angenommen, dass ein Luftpolsterumschlag reichen würde.
Das würde sich dann auf 2 € belaufen (unversicherter Versand).
Ich hoffe mal, dass auch 5 DVDs in einen Umschlag passen.
Somit wären es also weiterhin 2 € an Versandkosten.
(Ich frage zur Sicherheit aber morgen bei der Post nach).

Soll ich dich soweit mal als Käufer vormerken?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Party4Life am 15.06.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> - Prince of Persia 1 + 2                                                5 €
> - Dino Crisis 2                                                               3 €
> - Deus Ex: Invisible War                                              4 €
> - Halo 1                                                                           5 €
> - Age of Mythology                                                          5 €



Daran wär' ich mal grundsätzlich interessiert. Sind da irgendwelche Budget-Neuauflagen oder sowas dabei?


----------



## Party4Life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 15.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Party4Life am 15.06.2009 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prince of Persia 2 sowie Deus Ex: Invisible War waren mal Bestände einer Videothek.
Alle sind natürlich noch voll funktionsfähig, die DVDs weisen nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren auf.
Dino Crisis 2 ist eine Budget-Neuauflage, die sich "XPLOSIV" nennt. Da ist kein gedrucktes Handbuch dabei.

Halo 1, PoP 1 sowie Age of Mythology entstammen der "normalen" Verkaufsversion.

Soll ich dich vormerken?


----------



## Achzo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

- Prince of Persia 1 + 2                                                5 € (soferns DJBorg nicht nimmt...)
- The Witcher (Steelbook)                                           8 €
- Domination                                                                 3 €
- Pro Evolution Soccer 2008                                      5 €

Heyho... hätte Interesse an o.g. Spielen. Merkst du mich bitte vor?
Wieviel käme da noch Versand drauf?


----------



## Party4Life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Achzo am 16.06.2009 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> - Prince of Persia 1 + 2                                                5 € (soferns DJBorg nicht nimmt...)
> - The Witcher (Steelbook)                                           8 €
> - Domination                                                                 3 €
> - Pro Evolution Soccer 2008                                      5 €
> ...



Ich schätze mal, dass es ca. 2 € Versandkosten sein müssten.
Ich werde aber nachher zur Sicherheit nochmal nachfragen und dann hier posten.

Okay, ich merke dich für die letzen drei Titel vor. 
Wenn DJBorg PoP 1 + 2 nicht nehmen sollte, dann geht es an dich.


----------



## marilynmarduk (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Servus, also ich würde gerne diese Spiele nehmen:
Tropico 2: Die Pirateninsel 3€
Runaway 2 4 €
UFO: Aftermath 2€
Deus Ex: Invisible War 4€
Commandos 3: Destination Berlin 2€

Können wir einen Paketpreis zu 15€ inkl Versand machen? Wenn ja, kannst du mir direkt deine Bankdaten schicken, überweise dann direkt.. Wäre super, falls das für dich in Ordnung ist.

Ach ja, die Spiele sind alle in einem recht gepflegten Zustand oder?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Party4Life am 16.06.2009 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 15.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, nehm ich dann bis auf Dino Crisis alle. Schick mir deine Bankverbindung und Preis inkl. Versand per OMail


----------



## Party4Life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				marilynmarduk am 16.06.2009 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, also ich würde gerne diese Spiele nehmen:
> Tropico 2: Die Pirateninsel 3€
> Runaway 2 4 €
> UFO: Aftermath 2€
> ...



Die Spiele sind alle in gepflegtem Zustand und voll funktionsfähig.
Deus Ex: Invisible War kann ich dir leider nicht zusenden, da der Erstzuschlag an DJ_of_Borg ging. 
Möchtest du die anderen vier Spiele im Paket für 11 €?


----------



## marilynmarduk (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



> Die Spiele sind alle in gepflegtem Zustand und voll funktionsfähig.
> Deus Ex: Invisible War kann ich dir leider nicht zusenden, da der Erstzuschlag an DJ_of_Borg ging.
> Möchtest du die anderen vier Spiele im Paket für 11 €?



Ah ok, das hatte ich übersehen. Ja ich nehme die Spiele. Sind 12€ inkl. Versand für dich in Ordnung? Bisschen Handel muss ja sein.^^ (Hoffe du wolltest es mir nicht für 11€ inkl. Versand geben  )Schick mir einfach deine Daten per PN und ich überweise gleich.


----------



## Party4Life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

So, alle bisherigen Käufer sind nun per O-Mail informiert.
Die Versandkosten belaufen sich in der Regel auf 3,50 €.
Ich poste demnächst eine aktualisierte Liste meines "Spiele-Inventars"


----------



## marilynmarduk (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Die Spiele sind mittlerweile angekommen, vielen Dank. Die Bewertung schreibe ich jetzt auch.


----------



## kiaro (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



> - Tomb Raider: Legend 5 €
> - Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay   3 €
> - Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII 4 €



Ich denke zwar du willst nur verkaufen, aber schau doch trotzdem mal in meinen Thread. Der Link dazu ist in meiner Signatur.   

Liebe Grüße kiaro

@Party4Live: Das hier ist der Eintrag.


----------



## Skipper78 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Party4Life am 15.06.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> - The Witcher (Steelbook)                                           8 €
> - Die Sims 2                                                                  5 €
> - Vietcong: Fist Alpha (Add-On)                                 2 €
> - Armed Assault                                                            4 €
> ...



Was davon issen überhaupt noch da? Und was würd der Versand kosten?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Party4Life am 16.06.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste demnächst eine aktualisierte Liste meines "Spiele-Inventars"


Wäre wirklich ganz nützlich. Ist inzwischen ziemlich unübersichtich. 

- Chrome 3 €
- Vietcong: Fist Alpha (Add-On) 2 €
- Tony Hawk`s Underground 2 3 €
- Armed & Dangerous 2 €
- Baphomet`s Fluch: Der Engel des Todes 4 €
- Rainbow Six: Raven Shield 5 €
- Need for Speed: Underground 5 €

An denen wäre ich evtl interessiert, falls die überhaupt noch alle zu haben sind. Mach mal einen Preis inklusive Versand. Am besten per PM. 

SSA


----------



## Party4Life (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

*push*

Die Spieleliste wurde um ein paar Einträge erweitert.


----------



## ReywenFromTheBlock (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Servus 
Ich hätte interesse an battlefront 2. Wie ist denn da der Zustand? Ist es die Erstausgabe in der Dvd Hülle?
Wenn ja würde ich es für 5 Euro inkl. nehmen und das Geld gleich morgen überweisen.
Gruß
Raven


----------



## Party4Life (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				ReywenFromTheBlock am 19.07.2009 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> Ich hätte interesse an battlefront 2. Wie ist denn da der Zustand? Ist es die Erstausgabe in der Dvd Hülle?
> Wenn ja würde ich es für 5 Euro inkl. nehmen und das Geld gleich morgen überweisen.
> Gruß
> Raven



Nee, eine DVD-Hülle ist nicht vorhanden.
Das Spiel befindet sich in einer "einfachen" CD-Hülle.
Auf der Rückseite des Cover befindet sich der Key.
Ein gedrucktes Handbuch ist nicht dabei.

Hast du trotzdem noch Interesse daran?

Gruß,
Party


----------



## ReywenFromTheBlock (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



			
				Party4Life am 19.07.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, eine DVD-Hülle ist nicht vorhanden.
> Das Spiel befindet sich in einer "einfachen" CD-Hülle.
> Auf der Rückseite des Cover befindet sich der Key.
> Ein gedrucktes Handbuch ist nicht dabei.
> ...




Nee sry, leider nicht 
Trotzdem viel Glück beim verkaufen
Gruß
Raven


----------



## Bluemaster (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hätte Interesse an folgende Games:

- Spiderman 3 3 €
- Star Wars: Battlefront 2 5 €
- Call of Cuthulhu 5 €
- X-Men Legends 2 5 €
- Ultimate Spider-Man 5 €
- NBA Live 2005 2 €
- NBA Live 2006 2 €
- Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2004 ?? €
- Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter 2 € (wenn es die englische Version ist, hätte ich Interesse)
- The Simpsons: Hit & Run 4 €
- Infernal (Erstaufl. aus Videothek) 6 € (wenn es die englische Version ist, hätte ich Interesse)

Kannst mir ein Gesamtpreis mal rübersenden per PN! Wenn die 2 in Klammern nicht in der englischen oder amerikanische Version vorhanden ist habe ich bei den zwei kein Interesse!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Party4Life (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

*push*


----------



## pilli (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Chronicles of Ridick würde ich nehmen, pn mich!


----------



## kiaro (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Du hast eine private Nachricht. 

Liebe Grüße kiaro


----------



## Party4Life (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

*push*


----------



## Party4Life (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

*push*


----------



## Heliman (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

@Party4Life

_Pushen _ist ja okay, aber eine kleine Aktualisierung was noch da ist an Spielen wäre wünschenswert...


----------



## Party4Life (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



Heliman schrieb:


> @Party4Life
> 
> _Pushen _ist ja okay, aber eine kleine Aktualisierung was noch da ist an Spielen wäre wünschenswert...


 Die Liste, die du auf der ersten Seite des Threads angezeigt bekommst, ist die aktuelle Liste.
 Ist etwas für dich dabei?


----------



## Heliman (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hmmm, die interessanten Sachen, also Spiele die ich noch nicht gespielt habe, sind leider schon weg...

*MEN OF VALOR* evtl., da habe ich die englische Version. Allerdings mit einen Heavy Bug... Läuft das Spiel bei dir ohne Patches einwandfrei?

 Was würde mich das Spiel (Original Case?!?) kosten inklusiven unversichertem Versand? 

 Beziehungsweise was würden denn, rein informativ, 2 Spiele ( & MACE GRIFFIN) kosten an Versandkosten?


----------



## Party4Life (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



Heliman schrieb:


> Hmmm, die interessanten Sachen, also Spiele die ich noch nicht gespielt habe, sind leider schon weg...
> 
> *MEN OF VALOR* evtl., da habe ich die englische Version. Allerdings mit einen Heavy Bug... Läuft das Spiel bei dir ohne Patches einwandfrei?
> 
> ...


 Ich habe "Men of Valor" schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt. Ich habe grade kurz gegoggled, Patch 1.3 scheint wohl der aktuellste zu sein. Ich würde dir daher raten, diesen auf alle Fälle zu installieren.
 Das Spiel selbst kommt in einer DVD-Verpackung inkl. Handbuch daher. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich es bei einer Videothek im Abverkauf erworben habe. Auf das Spiel bzw. dessen Funktionalität hat das natürlich keinen Einfluss! Auf der Rückseite des Handbuchs sind halt zwei Aufkleber von der Videothek. Ansonsten ist alles wie gehabt.

 Die Versandkosten (bei unversichertem Versand) betragen sowohl bei einem als auch bei zwei Spielen 4 €.

 Hast du weiterhin Interesse?


----------



## Heliman (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hallo

 Nun, mit Spielen aus Videotheken habe ich eher weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Zum Einen behandeln die Leute die ausgeliehenen Spiele nicht so als wenn sie diese gekauft haben und irgendwann evtl. weiterverkaufen wollen. Zum Anderen sehen die Hüllen dem entsprechend aus, wenn sie durch etliche Hände gegangen sind. Habe das eine oder andere Beispiel diesbezüglich bei mir zuhause... Wenngleich man für 1 EUR das Spiel (siehe deine Preisliste) natürlich seine Ansprüche etwas nach unten korrigieren sollte, kein Thema.

 Nebenbei bemerkt, die veranschlagten VSK für 1 Spiel (?!?) mit *4 EUR* sind happig. Dies ist jetzt aber meine persönliche Meinung. Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss dass man die Spiele im ausgewiesenen Luftpolsterumschlag (siehe Ausgangsthread) für 1,45 EUR als Maxibrief versenden kann, in Ausnahmefällen wenn die Hülle mit Karton beispielsweise ausgestattet ist, für 2,20 EUR. 
 Also kommt das Spiel selbst auf 3,50 EUR, zumindest mathematisch. Ohne jetzt eine VSK-Diskussion starten zu wollen. (Wie in den Ebay-Foren öfters zu lesen. Aber Ebay und hier sind auch zwei Paar Schuhe...)

 Also, das Interesse ist eher negativ, aus oben genannten Gründen. 5 EUR ist mir ein (älteres) Videothek-Spiel, zudem noch eines das ich selbst (in anderer Version) bereits habe/hatte, einfach zuviel. Sorry.


----------



## Party4Life (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



Heliman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nun, mit Spielen aus Videotheken habe ich eher weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Zum Einen behandeln die Leute die ausgeliehenen Spiele nicht so als wenn sie diese gekauft haben und irgendwann evtl. weiterverkaufen wollen. Zum Anderen sehen die Hüllen dem entsprechend aus, wenn sie durch etliche Hände gegangen sind. Habe das eine oder andere Beispiel diesbezüglich bei mir zuhause... Wenngleich man für 1 EUR das Spiel (siehe deine Preisliste) natürlich seine Ansprüche etwas nach unten korrigieren sollte, kein Thema.
> 
> ...


  Hallo,

  ich kann dir versichern, dass sowohl die CDs, das Handbuch und die Verpackung von "Men of Valor" in sehr gutem Zustand sind. Wenn Spiele ausgeliehen werden, dann werden ja nur die CDs/DVDs ausgeliehen und nicht die Verpackung an sich (kennst du ja selbst). 

  Zum Thema Versandkosten:
  Wenn ich bisher Spiele versendet habe, dann kostet der reine Versand mit einem Luftpolsterumschlag 2,20 €.  Dementsprechend muss ich den Luftpolsterumschlag auch kaufen, die Kosten dafür belaufen sich auf 1 €. 
  Die Gesamtkosten für den Versand belaufen sich somit auf 3,20 €. Ich habe an dieser Stelle auf 3,50 € aufgerundet, da ich auch noch zur Post fahren muss und dementsprechend Kosten anfallen.
  Da macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob man ein oder zwei Spiele verschickt. 

  Allerdings hast du recht, dass die VSK von 4 € zu hoch sind. Laut meiner obigen Ausführung kommt man nun auf ~3,50 €. Dafür muss ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen. Es soll nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass ich mich hier über die leider recht gängige Praxis, nämlich (zu) hohe Versandkosten anzusetzen, zusätzlich bereichern möchte.

  Solltest du nun trotz allem noch Interesse habe (oder auch nicht), dann gib mir bitte kurz Bescheid.


----------



## Heliman (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

@Party4Life

 Hatte zwar angemerkt dass ich keine Versandkostendiskussion als Ebayforum anschieben möchte, aber entsprechend deiner Antwort möchte ich doch ein paar Worte diesbezüglich verlieren. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich in Sachen _Ironie_ und _Spitzfindigkeit_ dir ebenbürtig sein kann, aber ich verspreche mein Bestes zu geben...

 Der Versand als Großbrief mit der Dt. Post kostet de facto *1,45 EUR.* Die meisten Spiel in normalem DVD-Case, die (älteren) Spiele auf CD als Datenträger sowieso, überschreiten nicht die maßgeblichen 20 mm (sprich 2 cm) an Päckchenhöhe.Solltest du dich also moralisch verpflichtet fühlen die Dt. Post zu subventionieren, dann dürfte dies eher dein Privatvergnügen sein und sollte nicht zu Lasten des (bezahlenden) Empfängers/Käufers gehen.

 Lediglich der Versand als Maxibrief, in Ausnahmefällen, bei Spielen in aufwendigerem Karton oder gar 2 Cases  - Beispiel _ENTER THE MATRIX _- kostet bundesweit *2,20 EUR*.

 Leider kann ich dein ungläubiges Staunen nicht sehen (?!) Solltest du, werter Forenkollege, Zweifel an meinen Ausführungen hegen, was dir natürlich frei steht, dann möchte ich dir den für dich offenbar äußerst kostenintensiven Gang zur nächsten Poststelle ersparen. Bitte sehr:
 (Quellenangabe guckst du hier):* 

*http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?skin=lo&check=no&lang=de_DE&tab=1&xmlFile=link1015398_832

 Ich persönlich fahre die knapp 2 KM einfach zur nächsten Poststelle gerne mit dem Rad. Bewegung hat bekanntlich noch niemendem geschadet... 
 Nein keine Sorge, ich habe ein KfZ. Das benütze bei Fahrten zur Post, die nicht sowieso auf dem Weg liegen (...)  nur bei solchen sperrigen Paketen wie PC-Spielen...

 Stichwort Luftpolsterumschlag. Als ich letztes Mal welche dieser Größe gekauft habe, müßte anfang des Jahres gewesen sein, da kostete einer weniger als 50 Cent (?!?) 
 Leider ist Feiertag heute, sonst hätte ich den, wie wir lesen dürfen, den sehr kostenintensiven Weg zur Poststelle - ein entsprechender Schreibwaren-Shop befindet sich bei uns hier praktischerweise im selben Gebäude - auf mich genommen um mich über den offensichtlich schon lnflationär zu nennenden Preisanstieg bei Luftpolsterumschlägen zu beschweren... 

 Es soll übrigens schon vorgekommen sein dass VK einen gebrauchten, aber nicht beschädigten, Luftpolsterumschlag wiederverwendet hat (...), wogegen im Grunde genommen auch nichts einzuwenden ist. Sofern der VK nicht den Luftpolsterumschlag explizit in Rechnung zu stellen gedenkt...

 Du solltest sowieso noch einmal deine Kostenaufstellung noch einmal überdenken. Die ließen sich sicher noch etwas, nennen wir modifizieren. Hast du auch den Reifenverscheiß mit einkalkuliert? Den Teileverschließ an deinem sicher sehr hochwertigem Fahrzeug?

 Und was ist mit deinem Zeitaufwand? Wenn man das Spieleverkaufen, wie es bei dir den Anschein hat wenn man deine ziemlich detailierte Kostenaufstellung berücksichtigt, beruflich zu machen scheint, dann ist Zeit doch bekanntlich Geld (?!?) 

 Ich bin neu hier, ich kann daher übrigens nicht beurteilen ob es in diesem Forum _gängige Praxis ist überhöhte VSK zu verlangen_(?!?) Zumindest stellst du deinen Forenkollegen hier kein allzu gutes Zeugnis aus...
 Vielleicht scheinst du die Plattform hier aber auch mit EBAY zu verwechseln (?!)
 Ich bin zumindest aus anderen, vergleichbaren Foren, genau das Gegenteil, ja gewöhnt, wenn man so will. Da werden die tatsächlichen Portokosten verlangt. 

 Ach nebenbei bemerkt, nein ich habe kein Interesse mehr an irgendwelchen Spielen von dir. 

 Bei AMAZON übrigens, bekomme ich das gleiche Spiel MEN OF VALOR beispielsweise für weniger als die veranschlagten 4 EUR Gesamtsumme. Und da habe ich - bei gewerblichen Anbietern wie in dem Falle - sogar ein Widerrufsrecht, falls der Zustand nicht dem angegebenen entsprechen sollte. 
 Und habe eine Versandkostenpauschale die sogar noch unter der deinigen liegt(?!) Zumindest bei PC-Spielen.

  Wenn man deinen Ausführungen zum Thema Kosten für Versand/Verbringung Glauben schenkt, dann legen die VK bei AMAZON ja drauf...(?!?) 
 Aber dafür verkaufen sie ja auch keine PC-Spiele aus Videotheken, die schon von zig Leuten benutzt wurden...


----------



## Party4Life (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*



Heliman schrieb:


> Der Versand als Großbrief mit der Dt. Post kostet de facto *1,45 EUR.* Die meisten Spiel in normalem DVD-Case, die (älteren) Spiele auf CD als Datenträger sowieso, überschreiten nicht die maßgeblichen 20 mm (sprich 2 cm) an Päckchenhöhe.Solltest du dich also moralisch verpflichtet fühlen die Dt. Post zu subventionieren, dann dürfte dies eher dein Privatvergnügen sein und sollte nicht zu Lasten des (bezahlenden) Empfängers/Käufers gehen.
> 
> Lediglich der Versand als Maxibrief, in Ausnahmefällen, bei Spielen in aufwendigerem Karton oder gar 2 Cases  - Beispiel _ENTER THE MATRIX _- kostet bundesweit *2,20 EUR*.


 
    Sowohl "Men of Valor" als auch "Mace Griffin: Bounty Hunter" befinden sich nicht in einer "normalen" DVD-Verpackung, sondern in einer größeren DVD-Verpackung (k. A., wie man diese Art der Verpackung nennt). Die Höhe dieser Verpackung beträgt 22 mm (zum Vergleich: eine normale DVD-Verpackung hat eine Höhe von 14 mm).
    Aufgrund dessen kann das Spiel / können die Spiele nur als Maxibrief bzw. als Päckchen (was ja teurer ist) versendet werden.

    Kann es sein, dass dein "Men of Valor" anders verpackt ist? Oder hast du eventuell sogar nur die Datenträger?



Heliman schrieb:


> Es soll übrigens schon vorgekommen sein dass VK einen gebrauchten, aber nicht beschädigten, Luftpolsterumschlag wiederverwendet hat (...), wogegen im Grunde genommen auch nichts einzuwenden ist. Sofern der VK nicht den Luftpolsterumschlag explizit in Rechnung zu stellen gedenkt...


 
    Wenn du Luftpolsterumschläge zuhause hast, dann ist das ja schön für dich. Ich habe dies jedoch nicht und kaufe daher einen neuen Luftpolsterumschlag.



Heliman schrieb:


> Du solltest sowieso noch einmal deine Kostenaufstellung noch einmal überdenken. Die ließen sich sicher noch etwas, nennen wir modifizieren. Hast du auch den Reifenverscheiß mit einkalkuliert? Den Teileverschließ an deinem sicher sehr hochwertigem Fahrzeug?


 
    Wird es jetzt nicht ein bisschen lächerlich?



Heliman schrieb:


> Und was ist mit deinem Zeitaufwand? Wenn man das Spieleverkaufen, wie es bei dir den Anschein hat wenn man deine ziemlich detailierte Kostenaufstellung berücksichtigt, beruflich zu machen scheint, dann ist Zeit doch bekanntlich Geld (?!?)


 
    Nein, ich mache das nicht beruflich.
    Und von welcher, deiner Meinung nach, so ziemlich detaillierten Kostenaufstellung sprichst du eigentlich? Ich wollte dir vorhin nur verdeutlichen, wie ich auf die Kosten in Höhe von 3,50 € gekommen bin.



Heliman schrieb:


> Ich bin neu hier, ich kann daher übrigens nicht beurteilen ob es in diesem Forum _gängige Praxis ist überhöhte VSK zu verlangen_(?!?) Zumindest stellst du deinen Forenkollegen hier kein allzu gutes Zeugnis aus...


 
   Moment mal, wo bitte schön stelle ich den Forenkollegen hier ein schlechtes Zeugnis aus? Mir ist die Problematik bzgl. zu hoher Versandkosten bekannt und auch schon bei EBay begegnet. Ich weiß nicht, ob es auch hier so ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden auch Angebote dabei sein, bei denen (zu) hohe Versandkosten verlangt werden. Allerdings habe ich an *keiner* Stelle die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass hier *generell* zu hohe Versandkosten verlangt werden!



Heliman schrieb:


> Vielleicht scheinst du die Plattform hier aber auch mit EBAY zu verwechseln (?!)


 
    Nein, sicher nicht.



Heliman schrieb:


> Ach nebenbei bemerkt, nein ich habe kein Interesse mehr an irgendwelchen Spielen von dir.


 
    In Ordnung.



Heliman schrieb:


> Aber dafür verkaufen sie ja auch keine PC-Spiele aus Videotheken, die schon von zig Leuten benutzt wurden...


 
    Und wer garantiert dir das?
    Bekommst du deine Spiele von den Marketplace-Händlern immer originalverpackt?
    Ich will hier jetzt keine Diskussion bzgl. der Marketplace-Händler anstoßen (kaufe selbst häufig dort ein). Aber du hast keinerlei Garantie, dass das Spiel wirklich noch nicht verwendet wurde.

    Bzgl. der Videotheken-Ware:
    Ich habe hier schon ein paar Spiele verkauft, die aus einem Videothekenbestand stammen. Bisher gab es *keine* einzige Beschwerde deswegen. 



Heliman schrieb:


> Hatte zwar angemerkt dass ich keine Versandkostendiskussion als Ebayforum anschieben möchte, aber entsprechend deiner Antwort möchte ich doch ein paar Worte diesbezüglich verlieren. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich in Sachen _Ironie_ und _Spitzfindigkeit_ dir ebenbürtig sein kann, aber ich verspreche mein Bestes zu geben...


 
    So, nun habe ich deinen ersten Abschnitt ans Ende meiner Antwort gesetzt. 
    In keinster Weise habe ich versucht, hier ironisch oder spitzfindig zu erscheinen. Bei meinen bisherigen Verkäufen bei _pcgames.de_ habe ich keinerlei Beschwerden bzgl. des Zustandes der Spiele und/oder der Versandkosten erhalten. Bei meiner ersten Angabe, dass du 4 € für den Versand bezahlen solltest, habe ich mich nachträglich noch entschuldigt. Dies muss ich natürlich auf mich nehmen, da dies eine falsche - und zu hohe - Angabe der Versandkosten war.

    Wenn du noch weiteren Bedarf zur Diskussion sieht, so möchte ich dich bitten, diese bitte per O-Mail weiterzuführen.


----------



## Heliman (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hallo

 Da ich nicht so versessen bin die Zitierfunktion exessiv zu verwenden, antworte ich in der chronologischen Folge der Absätze:
 ---
 Du hast ausgeführt dass du deine Spiele bisher generell für 2,20 EUR versendet hast. Daher ist es eher sekundär in welcher Verpackung das vorher evtl. in Frage gekommene Spiel MEN OF VALOR ist.

 Mein Spiel ist wie ich glaube erwähnt zu haben die englische Version. Die habe ich mir vor Ort bei einem Auslandsaufenthalt gekauft. Und nicht nur den Datenträger...

 ---
 Luftpolsterumschhläge stelle ich leider nicht selbst her, entgegen deiner offensichtlicher Vermutung. Wenn ich die zuhause habe, dann ist sind da zwangsläufig auch gekaufte dabei. Hatte ich ja übrigens auch angemerkt...
 ---
 Das mit dem Reifen- bzw. Teileverschließ finde ich in deinem Falle - Betonung liegt auf *in deinem Falle* - gar nicht so abwegig. Oder anders formuliert - du hast angefangen ein _bißchen lächerlich_ zu argumentieren (bzgl. deinen Kostenaufwand bei Versendung eines PC-Spiels). Das ist jetzt aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung, andere sehen das vielleicht anders.
 ---
 Nun, wenn ich, zu deinem Unverständnis wie ich lesen kann, von einer detaillierten Kostenaufstellung spreche, dann wohl vermutlich auf Grund der Tatsache dass du gleich 3 Kostenfaktoren zu Felde geführt hast, wie man umgangssprachlich zu sagen pflegt, und das nur beim Versand.
 ---
 Mit Verlaub Forenkollege @Party4Life, in Sachen Ironie warst du etwas besser als bei deiner nun vorgetäuschten Naivität. Wie bereits im letzten Post von mir angemerkt, als ich dich zitiert hatte, schreibst du von einer hier gängien Praxis im Forum - wir reden hier nicht über Ebay, auch wenn ich das versuchte Ablenkungsmanöver dir gerne nachsehe - in puncto überhöhter VSK. Und damit, ob du dies nun beabsichtigt hast oder nicht, stellst du deinen Forenkollege hier halt, wie ich ja geschrieben hatte, ein schlechtes Zeugnis aus. Auch wenn du dich mit Wortspielereien versuchst aus der Affäre zu ziehen. War aber auch nur eine ironische Spitze von mir, die Behauptung. Ich denke mal du hast dies auch nicht so ernst gemeint wie du anfänglich geschrieben hast (?!!)
 ---
 Offensichtlich verwechselst du die Plattform hier eben doch zuweilen mit Ebay. Entgegen deiner Selbsteinschätzung. Sonst hättest du ja nicht die oftmals überzogenen VSK bei Ebay ins Felde geführt. 
 ---
 Was die anderen, teils gewerblichen Plattformen angeht, die ich angesprochen hatte, konkret in diesem Falle AMAZON, da haben wir offensichtlich aneinader vorbei geredet, werter Forenkollege. 

 Ich habe mich durchaus auf gebrauchte Spiele bezogen, und nicht etwa auf Neuware. Das würde ja bedeuten ich vergleiche Äpfel mit Birnen. 
 Weit gefehlt. Da werden auch gebrauchte Spiel angeboten, wie dir sicher nicht entgangen ist. Meist von gewerblichen Anbietern. Und da liegt wenn überhaupt die Gefahr, beispielsweise auch ein Spiel aus einer Videothek zu bekommen.
  Aber bei den selbigen habe ich auch ein Widerrufsrecht, von dem ich gegebenermaßen Gebrauch machen kann wenn der Artikel, in dem Falle das PC-Spiel und da speziell der Datenträger, eben nicht denn in der Verkaufsanzeige ausgewiesenen Zustand aufweisen. (Nebenbei bemerkt, mußte ich in all den Jahren generell nur einmal von meinem Widerufsrecht als Käufer bei einem gewerblichen VK Gebrauch machen, als ich Adapterkabel für meinen Drucker bekam, das sich - ich sage nur China-Export - schon vor Gebrauch in seinen Einzelteile aufzulösen schien)
 ---
 Nun komme ich zu deinem letzten Abschnitt. 

 Das mit der von mir attestierten _Ironie_ habe ich jetzt nicht einmal negativ gemeint. Würde mir ja andererseits auch selbst ein schlechtes Zeugnis ausstellen, umgangssprachlich, wenn ich dir da _ebenbürtig_ zu sein versuchen würde. Ich liebe Ironie, kann mich selbst nicht davon freisprechen.

 Was die Beschwerden angeht bzgl. VSK, im Endeffekt weiß jeder im Voraus was er zu bezahlen hat, zu bezahlen bereit ist, für ein Spiel. Von dir in diesem Falle. Also brauche ich mich hinterher auch nicht beschweren. (Anders bei Eaby, da scheinen mir die Leute schlichtweg zu blöd zu sein, VSK und ihre Gebotshöhe - vor Gebot wohlgemerkt - addieren zu können. Und beschweren sich gerne hinterher. Siehe Ebay-Forum)

 Ich hatte dies, die VSK,  ja vorher angemerkt. Und dies in nicht unanbebrachter Art und Weise. Denke ich zumindest. 
 Nur deine Antwort (bzgl. detaillierter Kostenaufstellung) die veranlasst mich zu dem etwas längerem re-Post. Und dies auch nur weil ich dies zumindest in Foren nicht gewohnt bin. (Habe beispiel letzte Woche für das PC-Spiel QUANTUM TROST -in absolutem Topzustand, wie frisch aus dem Laden - 4 EUR bezahlt. Für das Spiel und den Versand wohlgemerkt! Und das Spiel ist nun wirklich nicht alt...)

 Lassen wir es gut sein damit. Nimm meine an den Tag gelegte Ironie, den leichten Sarkasmus, nicht persönlich. Ich mag halt solche Diskussionen, sofern sie frei beleiben von persönlichen Beleidigungen oder dergleichen. Und diesbezüglich haben wir uns beide nichts vorzuwerfen denke ich.

 Vielleicht käme da eher ein Spieletausch in Frage in Frage bei uns beiden. Da wäre dann jeder für seine Versandkosten selber zuständig.


----------



## Party4Life (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hallo,

  ich quote nur ein paar Teile deines Postings.

  Vorab möchte ich vorausschicken, dass ich kein Problem mit einer Diskussion habe. Ich habe deine Antworten auch nicht persönlich genommen und denke - ebenso wie du - nicht, dass einer von uns den jeweils anderen auf einer persönlichen Ebene beleidigt oder angegriffen hat.

  So, dann mal los:



Heliman schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reifen- bzw. Teileverschließ finde ich in deinem Falle - Betonung liegt auf *in deinem Falle* - gar nicht so abwegig. Oder anders formuliert - du hast angefangen ein _bißchen lächerlich_ zu argumentieren (bzgl. deinen Kostenaufwand bei Versendung eines PC-Spiels). Das ist jetzt aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung, andere sehen das vielleicht anders.
> 
> Nun, wenn ich, zu deinem Unverständnis wie ich lesen kann, von einer detaillierten Kostenaufstellung spreche, dann wohl vermutlich auf Grund der Tatsache dass du gleich 3 Kostenfaktoren zu Felde geführt hast, wie man umgangssprachlich zu sagen pflegt, und das nur beim Versand.


 
  Ich bin gar nicht darauf aus, die einzelnen Posten, die bei einem Versand anfallen, aufzuführen. Jedoch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass du nach einer genaueren Beschreibung verlangt hast und dem bin ich nachgekommen.
  Wie gesagt, dies war nur ein Gefühl meinerseits. Ich hatte nicht vor, dich damit in irgendeinerweise zu "verärgern" bzw. die Frage nach dem Zustandekommen der Versandkosten ins "Lächerliche" zu ziehen.



Heliman schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub Forenkollege @Party4Life, in Sachen Ironie warst du etwas besser als bei deiner nun vorgetäuschten Naivität. Wie bereits im letzten Post von mir angemerkt, als ich dich zitiert hatte, schreibst du von einer hier gängien Praxis im Forum


 
  Hier muss ich dir entschieden widersprechen. Ich habe an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass es hier so ist, sondern nur eine Vermutung angestellt. Nämlich die, dass es hier auch so sein *könnte*.

  Als Beleg dazu zitiere ich mich einfach selbst. Die für mich relevante Stelle markiere ich komplett fett. Es gibt jedoch keine inhaltlichen Änderungen:



Party4Life schrieb:


> Mir ist die Problematik bzgl. zu hoher Versandkosten bekannt und auch schon bei EBay begegnet. *Ich weiß nicht, ob es auch hier so ist.* Höchstwahrscheinlich werden auch Angebote dabei sein, bei denen (zu) hohe Versandkosten verlangt werden. Allerdings habe ich an *keiner* Stelle die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass hier *generell* zu hohe Versandkosten verlangt werden!


 
  Meiner Meinung habe ich an dieser Stelle nicht die Aussage getroffen, dass hier zu hohe VSK verlangt werden. Im Gegenteil, ich habe lediglich die Vermutung aufgestellt, dass es auch hier Einzelfälle geben *könnte*, bei denen es der Fall ist. Da ich jedoch erst ein Mal ein Spiel über diese Plattform hier gekauft habe und sonst eigentlich recht wenig Angebote studiere, habe ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrungswerte.

  Sollte dich dieser Teil hier vlt. etwas stutzig gemacht haben:



Party4Life schrieb:


> Mir ist die Problematik bzgl. zu hoher Versandkosten bekannt


 
  Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich die Problematik an sich kenne. Ich habe mich jedoch nicht auf pcgames.de bezogen. 



Heliman schrieb:


> - wir reden hier nicht über Ebay, auch wenn ich das versuchte Ablenkungsmanöver dir gerne nachsehe - in puncto überhöhter VSK. Und damit, ob du dies nun beabsichtigt hast oder nicht, stellst du deinen Forenkollege hier halt, wie ich ja geschrieben hatte, ein schlechtes Zeugnis aus. Auch wenn du dich mit Wortspielereien versuchst aus der Affäre zu ziehen. War aber auch nur eine ironische Spitze von mir, die Behauptung. Ich denke mal du hast dies auch nicht so ernst gemeint wie du anfänglich geschrieben hast (?!!)


 
  Ein Ablenksmanöver war sicher nicht in meinem Sinne und wenn es für dich (oder auch andere) so erscheint, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass dies *nicht beabsichtigt* war.
  Jedoch kann ich die Aussage nicht stehen lassen, dass ich den Forenkollegen ein schlechtes Zeugnis ausstelle. Dies mache ich in keinem Fall.

  Nochmal: Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung darüber, ob hier oft, selten oder nie zu hohe VSK verlangt werden.



Heliman schrieb:


> Was die anderen, teils gewerblichen Plattformen angeht, die ich angesprochen hatte, konkret in diesem Falle AMAZON, da haben wir offensichtlich aneinader vorbei geredet, werter Forenkollege.


 
  Das ist gut möglich. 



Heliman schrieb:


> Weit gefehlt. Da werden auch gebrauchte Spiel angeboten, wie dir sicher nicht entgangen ist. Meist von gewerblichen Anbietern. Und da liegt wenn überhaupt die Gefahr, beispielsweise auch ein Spiel aus einer Videothek zu bekommen.
> Aber bei den selbigen habe ich auch ein Widerrufsrecht, von dem ich gegebenermaßen Gebrauch machen kann wenn der Artikel, in dem Falle das PC-Spiel und da speziell der Datenträger, eben nicht denn in der Verkaufsanzeige ausgewiesenen Zustand aufweisen.


 
  Klar, gewerbliche Händler müssen dir natürlich ein Widerrufsrecht einräumen. Als privater Verkäufer macht man das - eigentlich - nicht.

  Was mich an deinem vorherigen Posting gestört hat:



Heliman schrieb:


> Aber dafür verkaufen sie ja auch keine PC-Spiele aus Videotheken, die schon von zig Leuten benutzt wurden...


 
  Dies hat für mich den Eindruck erweckt, als würdest du mir unterstellen, dass die Spiele nicht in gutem bzw. im beschriebenen Zustand seien.
  Dabei habe ich dir in meinem vorherigen Posting genau aufgeführt, in welchem Zustand sich die DVD-Hülle, das Handbuch sowie die Datenträger befinden.

  Hier zur Erinnerung:


Party4Life schrieb:


> Das Spiel selbst kommt in einer DVD-Verpackung inkl. Handbuch daher. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich es bei einer Videothek im Abverkauf erworben habe. Auf das Spiel bzw. dessen Funktionalität hat das natürlich keinen Einfluss! Auf der Rückseite des Handbuchs sind halt zwei Aufkleber von der Videothek. Ansonsten ist alles wie gehabt.


 
  Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich genauer auf das Cover sowie den Zustand der Datenträger hätte eingehen können. Ich dachte jedoch, dass der letzte Satz dafür steht, dass alles in Ordnung ist.



Heliman schrieb:


> Vielleicht käme da eher ein Spieletausch in Frage in Frage bei uns beiden. Da wäre dann jeder für seine Versandkosten selber zuständig.


 
  Wir können ein Tauschgeschäft anstreben. Schick mir einfach eine Liste mit deinen verfügbaren Spielen und ich schaue, ob etwas dabei ist.


----------



## Party4Life (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Verkauf] Auflösen von umfangreicher Spielesammlung*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich möchte gerne die verbliebenen Spiele komplett in einem Paket verkaufen.
 Bisher würden man bei den Titeln, wenn man sie einzeln kauft, insgesamt einen Preis von 47 € bezahlen.
 Sollte jemand das ganze Paket kaufen, dann würde ich als Richtwert einen Gesamtpreis von 37 € ansetzen.


----------

